# Spieler eindeutig identifizieren



## Haumdaucher (20. Feb 2008)

Hallo Leute,

wir programmieren ein online-Kartenspiel und haben nun das Problem einen Spieler eindeutig zu identifizieren, sodass man nicht "mehrfach" spielen kann. Da man auch als "Gast" spielen können soll, ist es nicht möglich jedem spieler ne feste ID zu geben (im Gegensatz zum einloggen). Bis jetzt dachten wir mit der SessionID könnte es ganz gut klappen, haben nun aber Probleme bekommen. Verwendung der IP ist ja auch nicht grade effektiv, da verschiedene Rechner an einem Router hängen können...

Hat jemand ne Idee? Vorschläge?

Vielen Dank, Peter


----------



## tuxedo (20. Feb 2008)

Du könntest Clientseitig die MAC-Adresse auslesen und die dann dem Server mitteilen. Die MAC ist Netzwerkkarten-Spezifisch und sollte i.d.R. kein zweites mal auf dem Planet vorkommen. 

Gibt sicher noch andere Wege und möglichkeiten. Das ist jetzt nur das was mir ganz spontan eingefallen ist.

- Alex


----------



## babuschka (21. Feb 2008)

Haumdaucher hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Verwendung der IP ist ja auch nicht grade effektiv, da verschiedene Rechner an einem Router hängen können...
> 
> hö? wieso den ned die ip? es hängen zwar mehrere leute am router, doch jeder pc hat ne unterschiedliche ip
> das is 100%, dass die ip im router nur einmal vorkommt ;-)
> ...


----------



## tuxedo (21. Feb 2008)

Jepp, MACs lassen sich fälschen. Doch wird es wohl häufiger vorkommen dass Leute eine Fritzbox oder ähnliches benutzen, welche Adressen im 192.168.178.x bereich verwenden. Von daher ist es nicht eindeutig jemanden nur anhand der lokalen IP zu identifizieren.

Eine MAC-Adresse ändern geht zwar, ist aber für den 0815 User nicht  ohne weiteres möglich. Denke die MAC-Hürde ist größer wie eine IP-Hürde. Von daher plädiere ich für die MAC + am besten noch irgendwas anderes statisches aus dem System.

- Alex


----------



## masta // thomas (21. Feb 2008)

Ich glaube, ihr habt das IP Problem, welches Haumdaucher erwähnt hat, nicht richtig interpretiert 
Es war von Online Spiel die Rede, nicht vom lokalen Netzwerk. Wenn man eine IP Sperre einbaut, so können Spieler, welche über die gleiche Leitung online gehen aber an verschiedenen Computern sitzen, nicht gleichzeitig spielen.

Für ein LAN Game wäre die Identifizierung über IP schon ok - es kommt nicht vor, dass eine IP im gleichen Netzwerk zweimal vergeben wird.

Auf welche Probleme seid ihr denn bei Session IDs gestoßen?


----------



## tuxedo (21. Feb 2008)

Doch doch, ich habs schon verstanden... 

Aber weder die lokale IP, noch die öffentlicher IP sind tauglich um einen Spieler zu sperren. 

Die öffentliche wird unter Umständen von mehreren gleichzeitig benutzt (Stichwort Router), und die interne, private ist nicht eindeutig genug (Gibt ja z.B. unzählige private 192.168.x.x Netze). 

Denke die MAC (oder etwas anderes statisches aus dem System) ist da das einzig wirklich taugliche. Eine Session wird ja i.d.R. erst mit dem Login erzeugt. Von daher kann sich der Client nicht damit identifizieren (dient ja nur dem identifizieren nach der authentifizierung).

- Alex


----------



## babuschka (22. Feb 2008)

AAAAHHHHHHH  :shock: 
sry...mein fehler ^^^
hatte online überlesen....wär vom lok. netzwerk ausgegangen.....


----------

